# CYH - What a surprise!



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow - 
Years ago I bought CYH - one of the iShares Funds - on the recommenedation of the Yield Hungry Couch Potato portfolio. 
ISHARES GLOBAL MONTHLY DIVIDEND IDX ETF -CYH
Nearly passed out when I saw that it's distributing a $3.93 per share - big bouce!
Course - I need to deal with the taxes on it- 
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/bl...ard-using-isharesr-funds-2013-11-19-171732146
ANyone else own it?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Why is it trading up 30%? It's just a distribution.


----------

